# Randy Anderson Signature Primos Calls



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey, I've got just about all of Randy's Primos calls; all except the "double whammy". I really like using these calls escepially the Lil' Dog and the Hot Dog, however, sometimes they are hard to get a good sound out of. I'm just wondering what everyone else thinks about these calls; which ones you have and if you have any problems with them and most important of all, do you have any sucess with them and do you like them?

-J.Fry


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I have all of his calls except the double wammy and the cat nip. I just started really coyote hunting this year so I don't have much experience. I like the calls though they seem to be easy enough to get good sound out of, although I haven't called anything in yet. One thing I do like about them is that they don't seem to freeze up like some other calls. I have a Circe rabbit call, a closed reed design, and it seems to freeze up rather easy. None of the Randy Anderson signature calls have froze up yet and it has been in the zero's to single digits for a temp here the last 5 days or so. I would like to get his diaphram calls but can't find them anywhere. I think with enough practice on them a guy should be able to call yotes in very good with em.

Justin


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Try giving your call some time and practice, I takes alittle while for the reeds to break in!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

If you're uncertain about the calls being effective.....Dont be. They work. Pay more attention to your setup.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> Try giving your call some time and practice, I takes alittle while for the reeds to break in!


Yes those open reeds do take a while to break in. I sit there while I am watching TV and with my thumb i pull up on the reeds of my calls and let them SMACK on the toneboard. Then my wife comes downstairs and yells at me because it drives her nuts. :lol:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i think the anderson calls are good except the ky-yi its a piece of junk


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I think the ki-yi is the hardest to get good sound out of but I think this is due to the fact that the reed is only about a half of and inch long. I'm getting better with it though, a guy should be able to do anything with enough practice.

Justin


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I am a believer in Randy Anderson's line of calls. I have the lil' dog and man this call is so great sounding, versitile and simple to use. I have never had a problem gettin a good sound out them, try watching his videos maybe that will help.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I like the calls that Randy's were modeled after a lot better but his calls are pretty good however they are way over priced


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> I like the calls that Randy's were modeled after a lot better but his calls are pretty good however they are way over priced


Good point Brad yes the originals are much easier on the pocketbook than the Primos remakes.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

You guys have to remember this is sporting goods nothing about it is cheap. Has anyone been fishing much this year, jigs have gone through the roof. I think $1.50 for a single crappie jig is a rip. I know it doesn't cost em that much to make, but what's a guy to do. We did some work for a guy and his hobby was train sets, the addition we put on for him included a 60' basement. All I could think was heck this would make a nice indoor archery range. He filled up probably 80% of it with his train set. I believe his wife told us he had some where near $250,000 in it. All hobbies are expensive, that's why a guy has to pick only a few.

Justin


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I have all the calls except the ki-yi... I love them.. they are the most versitile calls on the market.. extremely durable.. great sounding.. I would suggest getting the double whammy... this is an unbelievable call... he's a genius...


----------

